# 3D archery shoots or archery lessons



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Can anyone point me to any 3D ranges or archery lessons in central Ohio? I've been shooting at some of the ODNR publich ranges but I'm self taught to this point and I'd like to improve my skills either with 3D practice and/or archery lessons.

Any thoughts?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Do you have any proshops nearby? Some shops have indoor ranges and most folks are glad to help. Everything boils down to proper form and bow set-up. After you get you and your gear in order then its time for 3-D. Good luck CD


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a bowhunting club in Lockbourne. 

http://home.columbus.rr.com/apachenow/

There are about 150 members, club house, target range, plus 30 target field range. They hold numerous 3D shoots each year.

The cost for a yearly membership is probably $40-50.

You would be able to get all the help you need with them. I am a past president of this club.

You would like it.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> Do you have any proshops nearby? Some shops have indoor ranges and most folks are glad to help. Everything boils down to proper form and bow set-up. After you get you and your gear in order then its time for 3-D. Good luck CD


Any good proshops close to Grove City. I've been to the Dick's but wasn't overly thrilled with some work they did there.


----------

